
Wikileaks data dump - divbyzer0
https://file.wikileaks.org/file/
======
shashwat986
Is this related to Assange's announcement of (automatic) retaliation for
disconnecting his internet?

~~~
dogma1138
No this has always been there IIRC, and they never release (proper) timestamps
for their files so you can't know if something has changed unless you diff it.

They have released a few more emails from the DNC leak earlier today, but
nothing major or new.

This is just the standard file dump where you can either download everything
or torrent it.

There are tons of files there that are not even leak related like various
Wikileaks promotions and "educational" material, as well as quite a bit of
nonsense. It's simply a file mirror of the entire content of the wikileaks
site excluding the serverside stuff.

------
dogma1138
What exactly is new here?

------
pinkskip
01-Jan-1984 01:01?

~~~
dogma1138
That's the usual time stamp for all their files.

------
jacquesm
That's going to take a while to download...

